# P&B mfg NO22/ empire forester stove



## Kfd518 (Feb 12, 2019)

I can’t seem to find any information on this stove, it was removed from my 2x great aunts home. It was gone through cleaned up, repainted, mica replaced, and nickel polished several years ago and has since been sitting in my dusty shop.

I would just like to know April when it was made, how many Sq/ft it is capable of heating..


----------



## bholler (Feb 12, 2019)

Kfd518 said:


> I can’t seem to find any information on this stove, it was removed from my 2x great aunts home. It was gone through cleaned up, repainted, mica replaced, and nickel polished several years ago and has since been sitting in my dusty shop.
> 
> I would just like to know April when it was made, how many Sq/ft it is capable of heating......
> 
> ...


Looks like a small coal laundry stove.  Probably won't heat a huge area and if used for wood it will eat wood like crazy.


----------



## Kfd518 (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## Kfd518 (Feb 12, 2019)

Was pulled out of the front parlor/ living room. The laundry room stove went to my uncle as well but he still has it


----------



## bholler (Feb 12, 2019)

Kfd518 said:


> Was pulled out of the front parlor/ living room. The laundry room stove went to my uncle as well but he still has it


Ok so it was in a parlor.  It is not a parlor stove though.  A parlor stove would not have a removeable plate to put a pot on.


----------



## Kfd518 (Feb 12, 2019)

Forgive my ignorance concerning stoves, what is the purpose of the grate and finial on most parlor stoves then? Also what would distinguish a coal from a wood burner?


----------



## bholler (Feb 12, 2019)

Kfd518 said:


> Forgive my ignorance concerning stoves, what is the purpose of the grate and finial on most parlor stoves then? Also what would distinguish a coal from a wood burner?


I beleive the grate is just for decoration.  A coal stove will have a grate with air fed from underneath.  A wood stove feeds air over or in front of the fire.  This stove would burn lump coal because it doesn't have a deep belly or shaker


----------



## begreen (Feb 12, 2019)

Phillips & Buttorff Hardware (P&B Mfg).in Nashville had a foundry that made many cast iron items from pans to stoves. Their laundry stove's had a flat top and a larger 2 burner cover. Given their ultilitarian nature they rarely had any nickel on them. Often they were called P&B boilers or water heaters. A common one was model 288.  

The Enterprise Forester looks more like a small parlor stove complete with side footrests.


----------



## Kfd518 (Feb 13, 2019)

begreen said:


> Phillips & Buttorff Hardware (P&B Mfg).in Nashville had a foundry that made many cast iron items from pans to stoves. Their laundry stove's had a flat top and a larger 2 burner cover. Given their ultilitarian nature they rarely had any nickel on them. Often they were called P&B boilers or water heaters. A common one was model 288.
> 
> The Enterprise Forester looks more like a small parlor stove complete with side footrests.


Based upon the measurements given, how many sq foot would you say this will heat?


----------



## begreen (Feb 13, 2019)

Not sure about it's age, looks like turn of the century vintage. It's a smallish area heater. How large an area would depend entirely on insulation, ceiling height, outside temps, etc. but I would think it would heat an insulated 700-1000 sq ft space reasonably, though I wouldn't expect any long burn times. With coal maybe more? You'll get a more informed opinion by contacting one of the antique stove restoration sites. They may have a P&B catalog.


----------



## Kfd518 (Jun 3, 2019)

Finally got some information, it is advertised by P&b as a wood burner. Waiting on a bit more information from the man that got me the catalog photos.


----------



## SpaceBus (Jun 3, 2019)

It's a neat piece and would be great for occasional fires or ambiance, but don't expect modern wood stove performance. This thing will eat wood, coal stove or not, but I'm sure it puts off some respectable heat, for a short time.


----------



## Kfd518 (Jun 3, 2019)

Not expecting anything spectacular for heating, just trying to make use of what I have for when it does drop nastily around this area. My heat pump doesn’t do well below freezing it will heat it just runs non stop. It will only be heating the main living area even then. The electric heat in my air handler turns my electric meter into a ceiling fan...... I’ve been able to maintain 68-69 with a wood insert fireplace down into the low 20’s-high teens. That is a hungry fire as well. I currently have 4 cords of live oak (2seasoned 3 yrs, 2 green), 1.5 of red oak and post oak all green but dries much faster than the live oak. I don’t have much room to store more or I would try to keep twice that amount on hand and heat solely with wood. That proposition will be a while down the road though.


----------



## SpaceBus (Jun 3, 2019)

I would still look out for a modern stove you like, perhaps you will like heating with wood more than you thought. A modern stove will use less wood for the same heat due to higher efficiency. For a while I wanted a stove just like the one you have, but we didn't have the time to shop for antique stoves. We settled for a modern EPA stove that looks like an antique, and we have no regrets.


----------

